# Dye a poodles fur with kool-aid?



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has tried this and if it runs if the fur gets wet or touched with sweaty hands. I found this http://www.ehow.com/how_5901813_dye-dog-pink.html which is using kool-aid and food dye. Any suggestions?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

The dogs I've seen that were dyed w/ koolaid looked very uneven and I've heard the stuff is messy and stains. I'd use Manic Panic, pet edge or sidewalk chalk. You can get some Manic Panic colors at Sally's, but don't let them talk you into their brand. As tiny as your boy is (he's super cute too) the chalk would be a great way to try out color. It's cheap and doesn't last long.

You basically soak the chalk in warm water and then paint the dog w/ the piece of chalk. Then comb and dry. 

What color are you interested in?

Here's a pic of Bailey with a chalk mohawk:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Too funny! I don't know about dying a dog's hair with kool aid, but I know that when I was about 13 it was all the rage to dye our own hair with it. It came out pretty faded on my hair (I just did a few areas, not the whole head) and you couldn't dilute it too much. Anyway, I'd probably use harley's suggestion over kool aid.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> The dogs I've seen that were dyed w/ koolaid looked very uneven and I've heard the stuff is messy and stains. I'd use Manic Panic, pet edge or sidewalk chalk. You can get some Manic Panic colors at Sally's, but don't let them talk you into their brand. As tiny as your boy is (he's super cute too) the chalk would be a great way to try out color. It's cheap and doesn't last long.
> 
> You basically soak the chalk in warm water and then paint the dog w/ the piece of chalk. Then comb and dry.
> 
> ...


Well I just cut him into a ponydoodle cut so he just has a mane and tail. I wanted to do them blue. Will chalk rub off on furniture and things if it gets wet at all? I do remember coloring outside with chalk before and him sitting in it and it would not come out of his hair!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I did Bailey again recently with blue chalk and he slept on my new bedspread w/o leaving any color behind. I think drying and brushing it completely keeps it from rubbing off on things. I didn't notice any transfer the first time either. Wonderpup is the real expert w/ food color and I think she's tried Koolaid. She just had a baby and I'm sure she's very busy, but you could search for some of her old posts. I would think it would be really difficult to use food color or koolaid in just one spot. I think it's better for all over color. I could be wrong though. If you're going for blue, I would definately go with the chalk or petedge dye. Manic Panic blues come out light, in my experience. I've seen a Maltese's tail dyed w/ Petege blue and it came out great.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> I did Bailey again recently with blue and he slept on my new bedspread w/o leaving any color behind. I think drying it completely keeps it from rubbing off on things. I didn't notice any transfer the first time either. Wonderpup is the real expert w/ food color and I think she's tried Koolaid. She just had a baby and I'm sure she's very busy, but you could search for some of her old posts.


Okay. Thank you very much


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I do Paris' ears with chalk all the time, and it doesn't rub off on furniture or anything at all... Though at the same time it's gotta be well brushed and blown out to get rid of the excess.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Bailey looks like a little rainbow, love all those pastel colors, very cute.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Well what Im afraid of is the fact that there is snow outside and him getting wet and it running.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Chalk doesn't run


----------

